# Beadfilter..welcher?!



## Kaje (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teichprojekt wird sich wohl doch erst im nächsten Jahr realisieren lassen.. Gedanklich plane ich den Teich jedoch schon recht intensiv und setzt mich gerade mit der Technik auseinander und hätte da ein paar Fragen an die Experten.

Der Teich soll mit seperatem Pflanzenfilter ca. 35-40 m³ Volumen haben.
Natürlich mit Bodenabläufen und festinstalliertem Skimmer. Habe nun bisher Gedanklich an einen Beadfilter mit vorgeschaltetem Compact Sieve III geplant und einem Vliesfilter aus den hohen Anschaffungskosten/Betreiberkosten vorgezogen..

Meine Frage an Euch..

Taugen die Beadfilter was, oder ist von ihnen abzuraten? Bisher lese ich nunr positives
Bei den Beadfiltern gibt es auch mehrere Hersteller.. Welchen könntet ihr empfehlen? 
Welche Pumpe wäre für diesen (Druckfilter) bei diesem Teichvolumen geeignet?
Kann ich mit der sog. Frontverrohrung auch Meßner Pumpen der Eco Serien verwenden, oder reicht der Betriebsdruck nicht aus?
Was ist generell bei den Beadfiltern zu beachten? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher damit gemacht?

Wäre dankbar für Eure fachlichen Ratschläge um einen evtl. Fehlkauf zu vermeiden.


----------



## Kaje (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Niemand hier, der Erfahrung mit Beadfiltern hat und mir Ratschläge/Tips geben kann?


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo Jens,

ich kann dir da leider nicht weiter helfen............................


----------



## newbee (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo Jens

warum ein Beadfilter?

Trommler danach Bioteil und gut ist.

Die Trommler kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt und spülen mußt Du so oder so egal ob Bead oder Trommler


----------



## Kaje (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo Hans,

habe mich bisher mit Trommelfiltern nicht beschäftigt.
Suche halt einen Filter, der sehr effektiv arbeitet, sehr wartungsarm ist und sich auch in der Anschaffung/Unterhaltskosten finanzieren läßt. Deshalb sind Vliesfilter schon einmal aus der engeren Auswahl gefallen, auch wenn diese am effektivsten arbeiten.

Hatte halt die kombination Compact Sieve III und Beadfilter, als Alternative gesehen, wobei mich ehrlich gesagt sehr stört, dass diese Kombi nur in Halbschwerkraftausführung arbeitet, obwohl ich gerne eine reine Schwerkraftausführung bevorzugt hätte.

Müsste man vor  dem Trommler auch einen mechanischen Vorfilter schalten?

Habe von Trommelfiltern wie gesagt bisher keinerlei Erfahrung. Lasse mir aber gerne alternativen zum Beadfilter aufzeigen.


----------



## Kaje (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Habe mir die Trommler gerade mal angesehen und auch wenn diese technisch sehr überzeugen, so lassen Sie mich in den Anschaffungskosten im Vergleich zum Beadfilter einwenig zurückschrecken.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Servus Jens

Hmmm ... auch mit Trommel- oder Vließfilter brauchst den Beadfilter oder du nimmst die Variente der Trommel- und Vließfilter mit Biokammer ....

Der Beadfilter ist ja auch nix anderes wie der Bioteil bei Filtern .... Umwandlung des Nitrit in Nitrat ...


----------



## Kaje (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo Helmut,

habe mich nun einwenig über die Trommler informiert und auch eine bezahlbare Variante gefunden:

http://www.volkstrommler.de/#!

Hätte da als Alternative zum Beadfilter den Trommelfilter Modell KC30 mit dem Wissen im Visier, dass ich natürlich einen nachgeschalteten Bioteil installieren muss. Dieser würde sich doch auch sicherlich kostengünstig mit herkömmlichen  __ Hel-X gefüllten Tonnen realisieren lassen, wie ich Sie auch bei meinem bisherigen Gartenteich und der gepumpten Filterversion verwende?

Leider finde ich keine Angaben zu der Filterleistung bei diesem Modell bzw. für wieviel m³ Teichinhalt mit Koibesatz die Filter geeignet sind.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Servus Jens

Die Zahl hinter dem KC ... gibt Auskunft 

In deinem Fall ist es ein Trommler für 30.000 Liter ....

Hmmm ... jetzt bin ich ein bisserl unsicher ... oder ist das die berechnete Durchflußleistung


----------



## heiti (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallöchen!

Lt. der Beschreibung ist der KC30 für eine max. Durchflussrate von 30.000 l/h. Findet man auf der Homepage, wenn man in der Beschreibung bis ganz nach unten scrollt...


----------



## Kaje (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo Olaf,

ja, dies hatte ich in den technischen Daten zu diesem Trommler auch entnehmen können, aber die angegebene Durchflußrate ist ja nicht zugleich eine Angabe über das zulässige Teichvolumen, sondern eher ein Anhaltpunkt, wie groß die Pumpe sein darf.. OK, eine grobe Richtschnur wäre dies schon und bei einer Durchflußrate von 30³ mit der Annahme, dass das Teichvolumen im Idealfall ca. alle 2 Stunden umgewälzt werden sollte, wären dies max 60³ Teichinhalt, was der "Vorfilter" bewältigen könnte.. Wobei das zulässige Teichvolumen ja eher von der verwendeten Biokammer abhängig ist..

Mmhh.. irgendwie begeistert mich der Trommler immer mehr und bin nun langsam gedanklich dabei, mich von dem Beadfilter zu verabschieden, da dieser in Verbindung mit dem CS III keinen großen preislichen Unterschied darstellen dürfte..

Mmhh.. hat denn hiermit schon jemand Erfharung .. speziell mit diesem Trommler und viell auch in Verbindung mit einer selbstgebauten Biostufe als Schwerkraftversion?
Würde wenn möglich dann den Bioteil gerne selber bauen und mit __ Hel-X bestücken.
Kann man in diesem Trommler gleich die UV Lampe integrieren (Tauch UVC?)


Fragen über Fragen.. Vielen dank vorab!


----------



## werner 100 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo Jens,

habe alle möglichen Basteleien hinter mir. Patronenfilter, Japanmatten etc. 
War alles Mist. Seit 3 Jahren betreibe ich einen Besdfilter (Ultra-Bead 100)
mit vorgeschaltetem Spaltsieb Ultra-Sieve 3, im Schwerkraftsystem.
Seitdem klares Wasser mit geringstem Aufwand.

Meit Teich hat 60.000 Liter, Pumpe 20.000 L / h-
Rückspülung 1 mal pro Woche 3 Min.

Gruss Werner


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Servus Jens

Vielleicht wirst hier bezüglich deiner Fragen fündig


----------



## Kaje (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo & Danke Helmut für den Hinweiß

habe den Aaron nun schon mit Fragen zu diesem Filter gelöchert und bereits die Antworten auf meine Fragen erhalten.--> Dank Dir!
Für mich steht nun fest, dass es als mech. Vorfilter nun doch ein TF dieses Typs KC 30  mit selbstgebauter nachgeschalteter Biostufe werden wird und dem Ultra Sieve mit Beadfilter vorziehe. 
Zum einen, da sich die Anschaffungskosten nur minimal unterscheiden und zum anderen hätte ich mit dem TF einen vollwertigen Schwerkraftfilter und eine bessere bzw. feinere Vorabscheidung als mit einem US Filter. 

Nun noch eine andere Frage für mich als Schwerkraftfilter Neueinsteiger, die für Euch Profis auf diesem Gebiet ein Klaks sein dürften..

Wie die Verrohrung zum Filter via 110er Bodenabläufe usw. zu installieren ist, habe ich ja soweit verstanden, aber wie wird die 110er  Verrohrung bei der EPDM Teichfoliendurchführung beim Skimmer gemacht, dass dies auch dicht ist? Gibt es hier auch so eine Art Flansch ähnlich der Bodenablaufe, die mit der Folie verklebt und verschraubt und auf die dann das 110er Skimmerrohr geschoben wird?

Genauso mit der Verrohrung von der Filteranlage zurück in den Teich.. Habe diese bisher überhaupt noch nicht verstanden, da ich bisher hierzu keine infos gefunden habe.. Meine geplante Pumpe wird Druck und Saugseitig einen 2" Anschluß haben. Mit welcher Verrohrung gehe ich dann in den Teich von der Pumpe über die UV Lampe zurück und wie wird hier die Foliendurchführung gemacht --> Auch mit Flansch?

Gibt es hierzu irgendwo eine bebilderte bzw. anschauliche Dokumentation, damit auch ich dies verstehe?  Dies ist derzeitig noch das einzigste Buch mit 7 Siegeln für mich..

Dank Euch vorab!


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Servus Jens



> ... aber wie wird die 110er Verrohrung bei der EPDM Teichfoliendurchführung beim Skimmer gemacht. ...



Mit solch Flansche und mit Innotec geklebt bzw. abgedichtet.



> Meine geplante Pumpe ...


Welche ?

Ich würde eher, wenn Schwerkraft, eine Oase Optimax (heißen neuerdings "Oase Aquamax Gravity Eco" bzw. Red Devil oder Blue Eco des selben Herstellers verwenden. Die Oase haben einen Adapter zum Übergang auf eine Verrohrung, bei den anderen


----------



## Kaje (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Dank Dir Helmut!

Werden solche Adapter denn generell zur Verrohrung der Pumpe verwendet?
Also geht man generell von der 2" Druckseite der Pumpe mit einem Adapter auf 110er Verrohrung oder bleibt man in der Regel dann auch ab der Pumpe bei einer 50mm (2") Verrohrung bis zum Teicheinlauf?--> Auch mit dem Hintergrund, dass hier zudem noch eine UV Lampe zwischengeschaltet wird?


----------



## Kaje (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beadfilter..welcher?!*

Hallo Helmut,

hatte ursprünglich mal an eine Meßner Pumpe aus der Eco X Serie gedacht, da diese meinen bisherigen Prospekten nach, die Pumpe war, mit der geringsten Stromaufnahme.. aber die OASE "Gravitationspumpe" wäre den technischen Daten nach, noch sparsamer... Ideal!
Hätte zudem eigentlich geplant, die Druckseite der Pumpe über ein Y Stück aufzuteilen, um hier mit einer Pumpe 2-3 Zulaufstellen in den Teich zu schaffen, um die Strömung innerhalb des Teiches zu verbessern..

Macht es überhaupt Sinn, dass wenn der Pumpenseitige Druckanschluß einen 2" Anschluß besitzt, man dann mit einer größeren Verrohrung über einen Adapter bis zum Teich weitergeht? Oder bleibt man auch bei dem Rest der Verrohrung bei diesem 2" Maß?

Bin aber schon um einiges schlauer geworden.. - Danke nochmal!


----------

